# Budgie in a mirror



## xxxbarxxx (Apr 13, 2017)

When my budgie is looking at himself in a mirror, does he know that he is looking at himself or does he think that it is some other bird?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He thinks it is another bird.
It is really best not to give a budgie a mirror.
The budgie may become obsessed with the image and can become aggressive and/or territorial.
Additionally, if the budgie begins feeding the "friend" obsessively it can lead to your bird becoming malnourished.
You'd be better off giving your budgie swings, wooden toys, shredder toys, etc.
Have you read the stickies and budgie articles? *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee has given excellent advice. Budgies cannot recognize themselves in the mirror. 

It's highly recommended you do not give your budgie a mirror as mentioned :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxbarxxx (Apr 13, 2017)

I don't give him a mirror, but simply I have things that act like a mirror - stainless kettle, table lamp or big mirror in hall which can't be removed.


----------

